# Record Buck Shot in Warren County????



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Has anyone heard of a record buck shot in Warren County November 8th? There was a preview of an upcoming story on the news tonight about a possible record buck (don't know if it was a local record or state record) shot in Warren County. They mentioned Springboro, but they didn't say if that was where it was shot. They showed a quick picture of a large 10 point. I'm nearby, so it kinda caught me by surprise. I'll try to catch the right channel for the news. I didn't pay attention to which channel I was watching at the time......

Thanks.

Catslammer Out.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

It could be a possible state typical record with a green score of 202 1/8. Standing record is 201 1/8. They estimated the weight to be 300#. It had a outside spread of 26 inches. Just read about that deer on another web site.................Rich


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Just saw it. That's the biggest 10 point i've ever seen.

Catslammer.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's the picture of the buck.A true monster.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Look at its G2's, a little kicker on both sides...........Cool............Rich


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow what a buck!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

man what a buck!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

kinda small, Don't ya think? ;-)


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Those are the longest tines I've ever seen! WOW!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just for the record, I wouldnt have shot. (too small...)


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd need a cigarette after that one, and I don't even smoke!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They grow 'em big down this way guys  Clermont, Warren and Clinton counties have some real monsters.......... CATKING


----------



## MQ1 (Oct 21, 2004)

Heres an article I got from other site. What bothers me is that he was in the woods 3 hours before daylight. Legal or Illegal?
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Warren County buck may be record. 300-pound deer's typical rack left scorer 'speechless' 

By Jim Morris, Dayton Daily News

11/19/04

Brad Jerman didn't know what he had, but he figured it was "pretty good." Brad Jerman of Springboro, poses with a 10-point, 300-pound buck that he killed with a cross bow. The deer has a nearly perfect symetrical rack. 

Jerman first saw the deer the night before when he was videotaping from his tree stand on private property in Warren County.

"I had seen a four-point and took the camera back to make a video for my kids," said Jerman, a 39-year-old IT manager at

Lexis-Nexis. "So I'm taping the small buck and some does when all of a sudden this big 10-point walks across the picture. I couldn't believe it."

After a night with no sleep, the Springboro resident was back in his stand at 3:45 the next morning.

"I waited three hours until first light and it didn't take long after that for him to show up," Jerman said. "I made the shot at 18 yards."

When he took his buck, which was estimated at 300 pounds and 4 ½- 5 ½ years old, to B&B Carryout near Springboro to be checked in, he was told he might have a record. So he called scorers from Boone and Crockett Club and Buckmasters, who confirmed it likely will be a state record typical deer rack.

A typical rack means it is perfectly symmetrical  the same number of points and size on each side. Nontypical racks have all sorts of points, usually with more on one side than the other of different sizes. Typical racks are rarer.

Gary Trent scored it for Boone and Crockett at 202 1/8. That's a green score. Once the rack has dried for 60 days it will be dry-scored. If that score holds up, it would be an Ohio record for typical bucks by one inch. It also would rank ninth in the world for whitetail typicals.

Ed Waite of Dayton scored it for Buckmasters at 183 7/8. Buckmasters uses a different measuring system. Waite said the rack already is a Buckmasters national record for a whitetail taken with a crossbow and ranks fourth for one taken by any means. It also might qualify for the Buckmasters' top whitetail of the year award.

Trent of Waynesville called the buck "phenomenal."

"I get to score a lot of deer, but when I saw this buck for the first time, I was speechless," said Trent, who is president of the Buckeye Big Bucks Club. "It's hard to believe an animal can carry around such a huge rack. Just weight alone would be overwhelming."

He said the outside measurement was just over 26 inches.

If the Jerman buck holds up as a state record, it will join the buck taken by Mike Beatty in 2000 near Xenia as one of the largest bucks taken anywhere. Beatty's nontypical buck, which scored 304 6/8, still ranks as the largest ever taken by bow and arrow. So the state records for typical and nontypical racks could come from areas just a few miles apart.

The state record for typicals is 201 1/8, held by Bill Kontras for a buck taken in Clark County in 1986.Jerman said the interesting thing is that he has never been a trophy hunter. His family has not bought beef since 1995, preferring to eat the venison he provides by hunting each year. Last year he killed and butchered two does.

"I've never been that interested in going after big racks," he said.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's absolutley nothing wrong with being in the woods three hours before daylight. It's a waste of time, but perfectly legal. This is exactly how the stupid rumors get started every time someone kills a world class deer. It's a shame people can't just be happy for the guy.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Ditto what M.Magis said....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow what a brute! I would like to see some full body pictures of the deer.

M.Magis is right. There is nothing illegal about being in the stand that early. You could camp out in the woods if you wanted to. I know I have never tried getting in the woods that early. I guess if you had a comfortable stand you could take a nap waiting for first light. 

That is definitely the buck of a lifetime.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Shoot... when salmon fishing.. 
people get to the water 2 hours before daybreak. 
It makes more sense to get into the woods before 
daybreak than it does the water!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The salmon fishermen most likely are fighting others for a spot on the river as opposed to the solitude of your own tree stand. I rarely get in the tree more than 20-30 minutes prior to daybreak...but then again I have never shot a big brute so don't listen to me.  It is just unusual to hear of anyone going to such extremes as that.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

I bet I would do something crazy like that, go to the woods early.... 
Gives the woods around you time to forget that you 
came out there once day-breaks.

I went salmon fishing this year and most people didnt show up 
until daybreak it seemed. we were there a tad early I thought.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> I bet I would do something crazy like that, go to the woods early


Keep thinking like that and you may be sporting a new profile name and avatar.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

I am hoping to by next year..... Fish on one hand, deer in the other!  (I can dream!)

If all works out, I will be bowhunting next season!
I still need to get a bow and learn, but it's something
that I have considered for years and finally decided.. JUST DO IT!
Just like I did with fishing!  

maybe ya'll can be reading about ME bagging a big'un some day!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

FisherMom..Its a highly addictive and yet rewarding sport.
I hope you join our ranks!


----------



## MQ1 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jeez Magis, relax. No need to get all jack up about it.  I don't doubt you were referring to me. How exactly did or will I start the rumor by a simple & harmless question if its legal or illegal to be in the woods before legal shooting hour as stated in your state regulation. I admit that I was misunderstood before those who clarified that we can shoot half hour before sunset but can be in the woods at any hour in the dark before shooting legal hour. On other note, I'm happy for the guy


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No, I wasn't referring only to you. But, when people read questions like that, somewhere down the information chain, it gets turned around and the rumor gets started that it wasn't legal in some way. Let's use a little common sense and ask ourselves, would he actually put it in print that how he shot the deer wasn't legal? Of course not. The rumors start EVERY time someone kills a big deer, and they're almost NEVER true. It really sheds a dark light on hunting, and all of us as hunters.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree Mike.
It seems like every time some lucky hunter downs a potential record, the rumors start flying.
I have heard of the ODNR actually going into the woods with the hunter to reenact the shot and look at the gutpile!
If I remember correctly the Beatty Buck came under some scrutiny.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There were a BUNCH of rumors about the Beatty buck. The game warden did infact accompany him to the deer, but only because it was a very close friend of his. I don't think he was ever suspected of any wrong doing by law officials, but people sure wanted to think it.


----------

